# James 4:7 the devil retreats...



## Solo Christo (Dec 14, 2005)

James 4:7 *Therefore submit to God. Resist the devil and he will flee from you.*

This is a powerful passage in dealing with sin. But various commentators have approached it in differring manners when it comes to dealing with the fleeing of Satan. 


*Henry:*


> If we basely yield to temptations, the devil will continually follow us; but if we put on the whole armour of God, and stand it out against him, he will be gone from us. Resolution shuts and bolts the door against temptation.



*Gill:*


> ...but a poor humble believer, with whom God dwells, to whom he gives more grace, and who comes forth not in his own strength, but in the strength of the Lord God, as David against Goliath, and who owns his vileness and sinfulness, and flies to the grace of God, and blood of Christ, Satan knows not what to do with him, he is puzzled, baffled, and confounded; such he leaves, from such he flees; he does not like the power of prayer, nor the strength of faith, nor the sharpness of the twoedged sword, the word of God, nor the humble believer's staff, bag, scrip, and sling.



*Barnes:*


> Satan makes his way, and secures his triumphs, rather by art, cunning, deception, and threatenings, than by true courage; and when opposed manfully, he flies.



*Calvin:*


> However, the promise which he adds, respecting the fleeing of Satan, seems to be refuted by daily experience; for it is certain, that the more strenuously any one resists, the more fiercely he is urged. For Satan, in a manner, acts playfully, when he is not in earnest repelled; but against those who really resist him, he employs all the strength he possesses. And further, he is never wearied with fighting; but when conquered in one battle, he immediately engages in another. To this I reply, that fleeing is to be taken here for putting to flight, or routing. And, doubtless, though he repeats his attacks continually, he yet always departs vanquished.



It is Calvin's comments that intrigue me as they seem most applicable to my own life. If anyone would like to share their thoughts or testimony on this Scripture, I would love to hear it.

Thanks


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

I think the key rests in being submissive to God, obviously. If we are set to accomplish the will of God in any situation, the devil is routed by God on behalf of His elect. We will gain respite, thought he devil will come back at a more opportune time. Remember, the devil tempted Christ, left, and came back at a later time.


----------



## Peter (Feb 12, 2006)

Seriously, when I sense the Devil's activity, implanting mischievous thoughts and insuations in my mind and stirring my flesh, I say "THE LORD REBUKE THEE O SATAN!" The Devil's best strategy is to throw us a tempting bait or occasion and lure us into sin by degrees. We must not entertain the least sinful thought, we must nip sin in the bud or it will sprout and blossom.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> "Devil, I command you to get out of my presence in the name of Jesus!"
> 
> This was how someone just recently explained it.
> ...



I used to believe this foolishness myself. But I believe the biblical mandate is just to submit to God and resist the devil. Part of resisting the devil could be to quote Michael the archangel in Jude, where he said "The Lord rebuke you". Other than that, I think it is unwise to mess around with evil. That's God's job to handle the devil. We just resist him.

On a side note, are we supposed to cast out demons today? Or just preach the Gospel, and then when someone believes, any demons they may have suddenly leave?


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Apr 21, 2006)

I Just think my pic fits the topic well.


----------



## Herald (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I think the key rests in being submissive to God, obviously. If we are set to accomplish the will of God in any situation, the devil is routed by God on behalf of His elect. We will gain respite, thought he devil will come back at a more opportune time. Remember, the devil tempted Christ, left, and came back at a later time.



I concur with Matt. My only addition would be submission _and_ humility. But Matt probably was including humility in with submissiveness. Coming out of the pentecostal movement I have witnessed one too many "bindings" of Satan and his minions in the name of Christ, all while employing this passage from James. I always thought of those actions as playing with fire. Satan is not omnipotent but he is also not without power. I am reminded of this passage:




> Jude 1:9 9 But Michael the archangel, when he disputed with the devil and argued about the body of Moses, did not dare pronounce against him a railing judgment, but said, "The Lord rebuke you."



Amazing that Micharel the archangel deferred to God. What a great example for us.


----------

